# 210 Engines



## Tom Westcot (Jan 29, 2006)

The Datsun 210 transmission is the ultimate mod for my car. MG Midget. What I would like to know is more about the engines. Is there somwhere I can go and get Specs. on the engines? I have the transmission in my car mated to my original engine. ( MG ) 
Tom


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/datsun_engines.htm

Very basic...just power figures and such. A14 and A15 are the ones you're looking at. That list may not be for U.S engines though...I don't think the A15 was the least powerful A-series motor.


----------



## dmperfection (Mar 21, 2005)

You mentioned the 210 transmission. Are there many MG folks looking for these?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

rivergate does the conversions.
rivergate

the datsun b210 and 210 and RWD 310 came with these transmissions. mostly mated to the A15.

the only thing that needs to be done to a datsun tranny is a small bit is machined out of the bellhousing. it will still work on a datsun. I have a tranny on mine now that was prepped for MG use but I bought it away from the dark side.

the trannies are worth $200 - $500 depending on the market and tranny condition.

i have a 5speed dogleg box I plan on installing on my 210, then my standard 60a tranny will be getting sold off to whoever at the lower end of the price rage because it will need to be rebuilt.


----------

